# The best three books about aviation....



## Elmas (Jul 1, 2014)

You ave ever read

By my side

_Storia dell’aviazione, by Bruno Ghibaudi
_






I was 8 years old and that was the first book about aviation I was presented by my Aunt.
It was 1960.

_Le grand cirque, by Pierre Clostermann
_





I do not discuss the character, but I think that no writer can make you feel seated inside a WWII fighter as Clostermann does.

_Skunk works, by Ben Rich
_





Fundamental and for me interesting not only as aviation enthusiast but also as an Engineer.


----------



## stona (Jul 1, 2014)

I've only read one of them and that one a great read. It doesn't necessarily stick to the facts, but it's not that sort of book 
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 2, 2014)

I think you're talking about a certain Tempest pilot there Steve......


----------

